# Am I correct on:  How to remove a charge pump?



## Dan M (Oct 12, 2021)

I want to remove the charge pump from the Powersound Overdrive and use an 18V powersupply.
Do I just remove the charge pump circuit circled in red, leaving me with a standard power input section?  (Like the second picture that I took from the Muffin build doc).
Seems straight forward.  Am I missing something?

Thank you,
Dan

https://docs.pedalpcb.com/project/Powersound.pdf


----------



## bowanderror (Oct 12, 2021)

That should be fine.

Not super familiar with this circuit, but you may want to beef up that 10uF filter cap to 47-100uF as the charge pump network you're removing was taking care of a lot of the filtering for Vcc.


----------



## Dan M (Oct 12, 2021)

Thanks for the confirmation.  I was thinking the same thing, use a 100uF which seems to be the standard on most builds.


----------

